# Hard on the body?



## fea (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi.

I'm a ticketed carpenter considering becoming an electrician. My reasons for this is that the work is cleaner, your not out in the rain as much, and it is easier on the body.

Do you think that the elctrical trade is easy on the body? Is it a trade i could do until i was 60 without screwed up knees back and shoulders(because i know firsthand just how bad carpentry is to the body).

Thanks in andvance.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

fea said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a ticketed carpenter considering becoming an electrician. My reasons for this is that the work is cleaner, your not out in the rain as much, and it is easier on the body.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that aint working Money for nothing and chicks for free. We never work in the rain or snow. Only airconditioned heated shopping malls doing nothing. You couldnt live on the pay cut though so forget about it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think you should stay a carpenter. Then one day you will be in Home Depot and they will offer you a credit card account. Then you can buy a nice sawbuck from Hitachi from them and you don't have to pay back for 12 months.. Add to that a nice tricked out Ford pickup truck with racks on a 5 year payment plan, and you will become an instant "General Contractor". Print up some cards. Worry about the license later, its not important. With a nice saw like that and a fancy pickup truck you won't have to do any more of the physical work, your crew will do it all for you. I know this works, I have met thousands of general contractors who followed that plan to the T. :laughing:


----------



## collin.thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

Your reasons don't seem very logical, I believe carpentry to be cleaner, and depending on the job you'll be out in the rain either way.

Doing carpentry you don't really go through crawl spaces, sit up in the attic on 100º days, or have to dig up trenches for underground feeders. As a carpenter you aren't 30' up in the air when its 0º, pulling wire for street lights.

As far as electrical being easy on the body; you need to carry bundles of conduit, pull wire, setting boxes and transformers.

The key to being in any trade until your in your 60s is working smarter not harder. 

Not to discourage you or insult you, but you should have a better reason than you don't want to be outside in the rain/cold, or about getting dirty.


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure give it a try, maybe you can get on a wire pulling crew pulling 500kcm everyday, your back will feel great at the end of the day!

Oh! and all the codes and equations you use in carpentry will work in the electrical field to, so no worries there. :wallbash:


----------



## fea (Jan 29, 2009)

The reson i was asking this is that my knees and shoulders bother me, and i was looking for a trade that might be a bit easier on them.

Also, how do you like your job? Does it suck **** or do you enjoy your work?

thanks!


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe you should just sell health insurance :no:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

fea I wouldn't do it if I didn't like it, and I bet goes the same for most of the guys here. But you've gotta realize that we're a bunch of guys (and maybe a chick or 2) who do this all day and come home to talk about it on the internet, so you're talking to a focused minority of the trade who is most likely substantially more interested than most in this line of work. 

The money can be good, if you are, but we're not CEO's that's for sure. IMO we make our money in overtime pay.

It's not easy on the body by any means, no matter which part of the trade you get into (residential, commercial or industrial). Not as bad on the knees as carpentry but just as hard on the back and feet. There are very few jobs out there to be had that are always climate controlled, so don't count on that at all. It's hot as hell in the summer and you'll freeze your nuts off in the winter, count on it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

fea said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a ticketed carpenter considering becoming an electrician. My reasons for this is that the work is cleaner, your not out in the rain as much, and it is easier on the body.
> 
> ...


Trade a hammer for a pick and shovel? 2x4 for 4" conduit?
Maybe you should do finish work. That sounds like a better job to me!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

fea said:


> The reson i was asking this is that my knees and shoulders bother me, and i was looking for a trade that might be a bit easier on them.
> 
> Also, how do you like your job? Does it suck **** or do you enjoy your work?
> 
> thanks!


I dont know we let Canadians work here but you can rot trying to get out of a Canadian local.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude I would stay a carpenter; you've already got that trade down right? Try finish work or start your own business...You go into electrical work and you will start at the bottom and helpers can go through hell for quite a period of time. Commercial new construction in the electrical feild can kick your ass on a daily basis. I've done both carpentry and electrical work and I found electrical work harder on the body, yet for some far out reason, I love the work.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

Attics and crawl spaces are hard on your back. Pulling wire and various other electrical tasks can be tough on the rest of your body. I've heard your opinion of our jobs from other trades as well.It can be just as dirty and potentially more dangerous work, but I enjoy the work. p.s. this job can scrape you up frequently . . .


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

If you want to change trades, go for it, but don't be surprised if you find that they all have their up and down sides. One thing, your knowledge of construction would benefit you as an electrician.

In my view, any trade that will allow a person to become their own business is better than working for somebody else and, if you are successful, the amount you actually have to physically do becomes less as you age and, it is better to get out of the way and give younger people their shot anyway.

But carpenter versus electrician? I don't see any real advantages either way.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

You ever see an old framer?

Lot's of old trim guys but framing is the toughest of the trades behind drywall and roofing.

Electrical is way easier on your body. When I was 20, I was looking for the most money for the least physical work. Electrical was a good choice.

IMO, framing is a very good thing to know. You actually BUILD things. All the other trades do is install the guts. I didn't learn *anything* about framing until I was 30 years old. If I would have started off there I would have been better off as I like to be able to do anything.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*change jobs?*

Both jobs are hard on the body & mind. Pay is close. you will have to start over & go back to school. Be lucky to get $10hr. as a first year apprentice. You should get all the outside ,digging, cold, hot, heavy, dirty, damp, stinky, sticky, chores nobody wants, but then only 5 years later, if you study & pay attention and document all your school & time served, You will then be allowed to apply to take your Journeyman test. Takes 70% to pass. Once licensed, you can find work anywhere, if you are good at what you do. Start JW pay $15-$35hr.
There are many jobs indoors especially where control work is invovled.
Still a hazardous enviornment. Construction Side of it: Routinely hazardous conditions, usually hard work, lots of Knees, & back, toxic air, loud noises, insane time frames, & 6 other trades to deal with. 
I haven't left the trade yet, because it is my safety net. It does provide good pay & health care & retirement. Most of the rest of it sucks. That is why 20 years ago I invested in Real Estate. RE Paid me more than all my paychecks combined from over 30 years. It allows me to pick and choose the jobs I want, which is the only way my job gets any easier.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive done carpentry, concrete, roofing, electrical,just about anything you can think of. 

as for one being harder on the body than others, that depends on the day imo.

as for one being cleaner than the other, that depends on the day to.

doing electrical ive been in attics covered in insulation, ive been in freezers @ -30f, in plants @140f.

you come home after a day of wrestling 500s in a tight can and you look like youve been in an axe fight.

contrary to popular belief its not all peaches and cream, we actually do bust our a$$.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The grass is always greener on the other side .... till you get there!
Both trades have their respective pros as well as cons. Both have hard days as well as easy days. The pay is close to the same, depending where you are.Both are hard on your body. 
Lets face it .....
IT'S STILL CONSTRUCTION !


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm 42 and have been doing electrical work since I was 17.

25 years and:



my back is fractured from falling off a 425 HP motor (11 feet up)
my knees hurt from crouching down to install 1000's of receps
my hands ache from twisting 1000's of wire nuts
my hips hurt from carrying a heavy toolbag
my right shoulder was damaged by a piece of 3" rigid 10 yrs ago
etc., etc., etc.
Point is, if I had it to do over I'd have been a carpenter. Much easier on the bod. I have a younger brother who's a carpenter, and his only health issue is his liver! (That's what happens when you get to stay home and drink beer if the weather is just a little bit bad!)


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Ever think about getting out of construction work altogether? It's all hard work. The way the economy is headed or heading, I would be looking at something else, or stay where your at.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I dont know we let Canadians work here but you can rot trying to get out of a Canadian local.


Can you explain this? 


OP, to answer you question, depends what part of the trade you are doing. Some jobs are harder then others, much like any other trade.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

electrical work has its moments for causing physical pain, as I am sure carpentry does, as for weather you work where the work takes you, rain or bad weather may not put us out of work for the day, depends on what jobs you have to go to at the time, I have worked outside in sub freezing with - 25 windchill after an ice storm repairing services for a few days in a row. theres allways bad with the good. I have my aches and pains from this work.

On the other side its good to have more than one skill, gives you back up incase of slow times, lets you pick and choose the jobs you want in good times. I have worked as a welder, learnt alot about machinery repair (millwrite), did some framing and cabnetry, I even spent 5 months working with a stone mason who taught me the basics of working with rock, all in my younger years, my father was a machinist and had a couple small machines at home so when I was growing up I learnt a little more than the basics in that. I got into cars when I was a teen (who didn't) and learnt alot with that, only cars from the 70's back though. I wanted electrical though as a trade, so I went for that got my licence, then started my own business, when I did that I added welding to it as a sideline or backup, with a couple customers that I picked up I ended up doing millwrite work as well, those 3 alone has kept me so busy I did not need to look for or chase jobs for about 10 years, it all came to me, then 5 years ago I made a bad investment into a business for someone, 3 years later I ended up taking it over so now I run 2 and do all the work for both myself. with the economy sliding last year I was still turning work away and working as much as 85 hours a week (actual work, not including the book keeping or quoting) last summer, and I am predicting close to the same for this year.
So having more than one skill is definately a benifit, and having your own busines where you can exploit your best tallents is even more of a benifit, plus you won't get as board.
Depending on how old you are, what your present financial situation and commitments are it may be worth your while to take on a second skill if you have the time left to be able to exploit it and make up the losses while learning it. I have looked at other carreers, completely out of all these feilds and its hard to justify the cost and lost wages combined to do 4 years of university, and start as a lacky somewhere to gain experience for a few years, compared to the years I'll have left before retiring (when I want to) most occupations would not recoup the losses or costs in 10 years. the only benifit to any of the ones I looked at is non physical work


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

fea said:


> Do you think that the elctrical trade is easy on the body?


Everyday is a cake-walk. Although these guys will develope wrist problems from leaning on the shovels.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeff000,



> Originally Posted by *jrannis*
> _I dont know we let Canadians work here but you can rot trying to get out of a Canadian local._
> 
> 
> Can you explain this?


Easy, when was the last time a United States citizen got a dispatch from a Canadian union hall? The bitch is that Canadians can come into the United States and work on guest worker programs, but the shoe is never switched. If there is are jobs in Alberta, for maybe a season, and the calls are going unfilled,they remain unfilled, meanwhile on the U.S. side, there maybe a ready pool of labor from Montana. A little reciprocity would go a long ways, and make a lot of people happy (providing that Canada has a glut of work at the time).


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

I agree with ACB. The more skills you learn the better you will be in the long run.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Changing jobs*

With this economy we may all be changing jobs.......:blink:


----------



## fea (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the relplys that were helpfull.

As I am still fairly young I guess it would benift me to get a second trade. Ill consider being an electricain for a little bit more. 

As for going to university for some type of degree I have researched and considered this alot. But it just doesnt make sense:
- would have to do a year of upgrading
- EXPENSIVE
- not making ANY money this entire time(except summers)
- might not be even happy with the job once done entire schooling(who knows)
- and mostly i am interested in the trades.

thanks


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Jeff000,
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, when was the last time a United States citizen got a dispatch from a Canadian union hall? The bitch is that Canadians can come into the United States and work on guest worker programs, but the shoe is never switched. If there is are jobs in Alberta, for maybe a season, and the calls are going unfilled,they remain unfilled, meanwhile on the U.S. side, there maybe a ready pool of labor from Montana. A little reciprocity would go a long ways, and make a lot of people happy (providing that Canada has a glut of work at the time).


Ah, I didn't know it was that easy. 
I am non union though. So I am not sure if there are even jobs that go unfilled, although, I know we are short staffed right now. Is kinda odd though, is the CEC standards above the NEC, making it easier to have something "above" code rather then worry about things not making code?
I always figured the NEC and CEC were pretty close.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeff,

I have worked in Canada back in the Eighty's when we used to mine gold. The only way we were allowed to work was to be either management over people we hired, or be self employed. If the US could by a clue about control of the work picture (like Canada has) here in America, we wouldn't be overrun with illegals. Then again, maybe that was the whole intent in the smokey backrooms to start with.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectrical work for the most part is very hard on the shoulders.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Harder on the brain, when something is down and everyone is looking at you to get it up again.


----------



## RedneckElectrician (5 mo ago)

BuzzKill said:


> Dude I would stay a carpenter; you've already got that trade down right? Try finish work or start your own business...You go into electrical work and you will start at the bottom and helpers can go through hell for quite a period of time. Commercial new construction in the electrical feild can kick your ass on a daily basis. I've done both carpentry and electrical work and I found electrical work harder on the body, yet for some far out reason, I love the work.


 Agreed


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

13 year old thread. Maybe he is retired now?


----------

